# pls Whts This



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

* 
Please specify what is a disease and its causes and treatment 

http://palestine.sunphoto.ro/What_is_this_disease

Thnks *


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Your bird has Pigeon Pox and it is carried in and spread by mosquitos biting them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon flies can spread it too, but more likely mosquitoes. There is no cure, you just have to let it run its course. Sometimes the pox is so bad around the eyes or beak that the bird can not eat. When this happens, you need to hand feed the bird until he gets better. There is a vaccine to inoculate them with before they catch it, so that they won't. But once they have it, it's too late for the vaccine. You need to separate any birds showing signs of the pox away from the healthy ones, as it spreads very quickly. If birds are not given the vaccine, then screening on the loft to keep mosquitoes out will help to prevent it somewhat. How many birds do you have? How many seem to be infected? Keep a watch on the others and separate them if they show any signs of it.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Definitely looks like Pigeon Pox...... The following links may be helpful.....

Gordon



http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/specificinfections-pigeonpox.php


http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/annualprevention-pox.php


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Yes, what you talked smallpox ...
This only affects Chicks ...
I hit a bird I have in the previous time and you execute and get rid of all infected ..
When a new generation of chicks started symptoms of the disease appear again ..
Question: How can eliminate the disease inside the barn?*


----------

